# RBZ Review



## iku (Feb 21, 2012)

I played my first round with the new driver last Sunday after having hit about 40 balls at the range the previous Friday evening.

The club is the 9.5* with the Ozik stiff shaft. I play off 12.

I hit 12 fairways, 1 second cut and one ladies tee trying to drive the 310yds temporary green at the 6th. I found it very consistent but couldn't really notice an increase in length compared to my old superdeep. My drives averaged around 270 yds with the old bat and still do.

I couldn't really shape the ball flight as with the superdeep, I like to play a draw but most of my drives where simply dead straight. The ball flight was higher than the superdeep one.

On a personal note, going from the small black head of the sd to the massive white thing was quite a shock but I guess I'll get used to it.

I let it hit to a 24 hcp and he also did very well.

To summarize, I needed an easier driver as these days I can't play more than 2-3 times a month and the rbz is perfect for that.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 21, 2012)

no reshafting then 

need to update that signature mate, congrats on the new bigdog.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 21, 2012)

Had a bash with a RBZ Tour 3 wood at lunchtime at the range. Felt very solid and the ball fairly zinged off the face. Shaft a little bit light but plenty of custom options available. Quite tempted.


----------



## Mr_T (Feb 21, 2012)

What was the distance like compared to your current 3 wood?


----------



## Ethan (Feb 21, 2012)

Mr_T said:



			What was the distance like compared to your current 3 wood?
		
Click to expand...

Well funnily enough I didn't hit my own 3 wood but I wouldn't find it hard to believe the RBZ was longer  

I hit a demo R11S 5 wood and the RBZ was a fair bit past it.


----------

